# Visual Studio 2010 express, how to send program to a friend?



## Defifisk (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi there 

I've been doing some small programs in 
vs2010express but now i want to send them 
to my friends to show them what i've created.

The programs are really simple, so i whould 
like to skip having an installer, just a runnable 
exe file or similar if possible  Or is there a specific
way to make your projects -> programs?

any tips? ^^


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

It's quite easy actually. Your program needs to be compiled in a release format. Try going to the top of your window when you open your project. At the top, there will be the word "Debug" with a drop-down arrow next to it. Click the drop-down arrow, and change "Debug" to "Release". Compile your program, then go into the project folder in which you save your project under. There should be a new folder inside named "Release". Go inside this folder, and you will see an executable file. Copy that and e-mail it to your friends.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Once you've complied your code and built it the .exe file should be located in the bin\release or bin\debug folder.


----------



## Defifisk (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice, didn't see the release function. Thanks a lot, we're having fun already


----------

